# My New Quarter Horse



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I recently bought a new quarter horse for pleasure and trail riding. He's 10 years old and comes mostly from halter lines. I was wondering what you think of his conformation. Also I want an opinion on his color, he's registered as a perlino but looks more like a cremello to me.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

He looks nice! Well proportioned, chunky & strong legs, but not overly so - as with many halterbred QH's. Don't know about colour, and for a confo critique, you really need pics taken squarely on hard, level ground. From directly in front & behind too. He looks possibly a bit turned in in front, but can't tell for sure, or where from those pics.

Can tell tho, he's in very 'good condition'. I'd want him to lose a bit of that ;-)


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Thank you, I did the best I could with the pictures I had, I will take more when I get home

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't wait for you to get more pictures so we can address confo, but he's gorgeous! I saw that first picture and went wow!


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I tried to get some better photos at dinner time but his tail is kinda in the way









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

And this one









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks a bit base narrow in front, but need proper pics if you want critique. Please look at guidelines for taking pics.


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Sorry, this is my first time taking conformation pictures, I looked at the guidelines and I'll take some proper pics by tomorrow night

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

No worries, taking those pictures can be hard, especially if the horse won't cooperate.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that he certainly has the bunchy muscles of a halter bred horse, but very hard to make conformation critiques from those pictures that will have any value
I suspect his shoulder is quite straight.Have you ridden him, and if so, how does he move?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't critique, but he is a very handsome boy!  I love his color. Built very nicely.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute stocky horse. On his papers, was he color Dna'd? you can get a dna test from aqha or from UC Davis.


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

He is papered, I don't need a DNA test as he is just my fun little trail horse but I did want an opinion, his father was a palomino and his mother a buckskin so he could be either perlino or cremello, his papers say perlino and the one picture of him when he was younger (the dark blue rope halter) he looks perlino but I'm not convinced as his mane is so white now

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I might add that his papers didn't include a DNA test though.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

stevenson said:


> cute stocky horse. On his papers, was he color Dna'd? you can get a dna test from aqha or from UC Davis.


Why care? I always believed the idea that a good horse is any color, and you don;t ride the color. This comes from someone who raised Appaloosas!
The horse is also a gelding, so why care?
I would be interested as to how strongly halter bred he is, because I wonder what kind of rider he would make. He has those bunchy muscles, versus long muscles, appears to have feet relatively small for body mass, plus his shoulders look quite up right to me. Could be partly the pictures, so looking forward to good conformation shots
Also, since he is halter bred, I would be more concerned if he was Impressive bred, and if so, the genetic test I would want, is an hYPP status


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I just think it's fun to learn about these things, I love learning about horse coloring and genetics. I didn't know if anyone on here had more experience with double dilutes than me and could easily tell the difference without a DNA test

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

lexrucker said:


> I just think it's fun to learn about these things, I love learning about horse coloring and genetics. I didn't know if anyone on here had more experience with double dilutes than me and could easily tell the difference without a DNA test. He was HYPP tested and is double negative.H actually does make a pretty good ride, is a little jarring with gis trot until he settles down a bit but has nice long strides and really moves on the trails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say he looks more cremello than perlino just because his points and mane and tail don't have that orangey look. If those are the winter woolies and he has coloring on his points when he sheds then I could see perlino even with a whiter mane and tail as there may be something else going on. You know he is double cream so the only thing to test for besides HYPP status if it isn't on his papers and there is Impressive in his line would be for E/e. There is also the possibility that there was no gene for bay inherited giving you a smokey cream (black base plus double cream. They can be more even toned over all but typically are more coffee milk colored. Having added that, you if you were curious, would add the test for agouti.


----------

